
The fastest form and api workflow – anywhere - finid
https://form.io
======
ifoundthetao
Their cloud pricing model is weird. It's cheaper per request for 250,000
requests than it is for 500,000. But it's cheaper for 2,000,000 than for 250k
or 500k. Strange.

------
thedangler
If this was a self hosted solution I'd buy it for a reasonable price.

~~~
codertravist
We offer Docker deployments so that you can self host our platform in your own
environment using your own database. $250/month per instance and $500/month
per 3 instances. It doesn't matter how large your instances are or how much
data you process.

